# fuse box and toggles - combo or separate



## Dillusion (May 21, 2012)

Budget, time, skill level, and personal preference.

Neither is better than the other per se.

If the panel cracks you replace the whole hing, if a toggle breaks you replace one toggle.


----------



## RigaRoo (Aug 14, 2011)

I ran a fuse box/toggle combo on my Gheenoe. Just my 2 cents, a lot easier to set up, maintain and troubleshoot if you ever have an issue. Less wires to chase... Just make sure you keep everything in a location that is accessible to change the fuses and see all the wires.. Just cause it looks good from the outside doesn't help if you can't see it on the inside..


----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

I had one of these built for my Silver King, rocker switches with each device printed on the switch and lighted.    Really nice work plus they use Carling switches.   Got it to me quickly also.

http://newwiremarine.com/product-category/design-a-panel-fast-order/


----------



## chevyrulz (Feb 25, 2014)

i have a panel like devrep posted as original equipment on my '01 back country. it's important to point out that i did NOT get it from the website he posted. it came like that from the factory. it's been plagued with issues. I'm tossing it in the garbage for a weatherdeck panel like in the original post.  this includes glassing over the old panel's hole & re-gelcoating my entire center console. 

i will never use another panel with separate rocker switches and circuit breakers.  they're harder to trouble shoot, & the parts cost much more to replace than the parts in that weatherdeck panel.  plus you don't accidentally bump the weatherdeck toggle switches like you do the rocker switches. my knee is forever hitting the dang baitwell switch, lol. poor placement of the panel yes, but a protected toggle switch on that weatherdeck panel will also cure this.

when one system goes bad on a rocker/breaker setup like devrep posted, it could be a bad wire, a bad switch, or a bad breaker.  there's no real indicator for a bad breaker, but in that weather deck panel, it's clear as day whether or not your fuse is blown.  you do have to keep spare fuses whereas you don't with a breaker.  i've used & worked on both, & my buddy who builds boats uses weatherdeck panels exclusively because they're easier to install, easier to work on, easier to replace, the internal parts are cheaper, and they stand up better to salt water spray in an open center console or bridge.

the other problem with the rocker/breaker setup, is the cluster of wiring behind it is hard to follow in most places you'd put one, for example an average sized console in a boat. each switch is connected to the next switch, plus each switch is connected to a power buss & a ground buss.

the main reason though, is the cost. at amazon, it's about $25 per system for the parts (breaker & rocker switch), at west marine it's about $50 for those parts. you can get a toggle switch at lowe's or home depot for like $3 and a fuse from an auto parts store for less than $1 to repair a system on a weatherdeck panel...


----------

